# Current Creek 1/2



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I have visited this forum many, many times, but I am not very good at posting on my trips or responding. I decided as a New Years Resolution to remedy that somewhat.

On Friday, me, my son and a family friend headed to Current Creek. This was an adventure for us all as we had to go to Utah county from Tooele to get my nephew's auger and other gear. We left Tooele at 6 am and ended up at Current Creek at around 9:30 am.

We pull up to CC and unload our gear and head for the ice there was already about 10-15 people there. As we are descending off of the dam onto the ice I step into a hole and the sled come almost on top of me as it unloads all of our gear. It looks like a scene of a jetliner crash with stuff scattered everywhere. My son, Bryant tries to help but falls into a hole of his own and ends up with a nice bruise. Our friend Justin helps me gather everything up and we finally get to the ice. I am sure that those that were already fishing had a good laugh at us.

We set up on the other side of the channel and drill a few holes. Justin asks me if I was going to do a circle of holes so that we could fall through. We get everything rigged up and ready to go. Bryant and I rig up with a chartreuse jig with meal worms, and Justin tries a hook with some green PB. About 15 minutes later Justin has a fish on, which is a miracle since he went to Alaska this summer and didn't catch any fish. (I tease him about that, who goes to Alaska and doesn't catch fish?) He releases his 14 inch fish back to swim another day. I thought wow fishing is going to be hot today. Wrong thought, Justin get a couple of more hits but couldn't set the hook. About an hour later after I have switch to orange PB on my jig I get a bite. I am able to get it in. A nice cut about 14 inches, I have a few more bites and then get another hit. As I get him to the surface he gets off and waves his tail at me which is bigger that the fish I kept, so I'm not sure how bigger, but was definitely bigger of course.

My son had fun playing with my fish on the ice and we called it quits at about 12:30 and headed for home. Even though we didn't get a lot of fish it was still fun to get out and see a new fishing hole.[attachment=1:3kjdwmhm]Justin w fish.jpg[/attachment:3kjdwmhm][attachment=0:3kjdwmhm]Jesse w fish.jpg[/attachment:3kjdwmhm]


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys must have been close to us then. Stevo and I were up there as well I had a red coat and black pants we started off fishing without the tent then the wind and snow came and we put up the tent. Had about the same kind of luck slow not much on the finder either.


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Orvis, I think I remember seeing you there. Glad it wasn't just us that couldn't find the fish.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Fishwilly, I hate to say it, but dad and I had a good laugh, when you took that spill coming down the rocks. Glad you guys were ok.(we were the two "kinda" spread out closest to the dam) Dad had 1 strike and missed right off the bat, i had 1 strike 2 1/2 hours later and hooked him(17-18") then nothing for another hour+, so we left. The ice sure was noisy on Friday. :shock:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I really hate those rocks. I always feel like I'm going to break my neck.

I hope nobody got hurt.

Like people have said before, if you don't catch something move till you find them. That place can be hot.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

NoShot said:


> Fishwilly, I hate to say it, but dad and I had a good laugh, when you took that spill coming down the rocks. Glad you guys were ok.(we were the two "kinda" spread out closest to the dam) Dad had 1 strike and missed right off the bat, i had 1 strike 2 1/2 hours later and hooked him(17-18") then nothing for another hour+, so we left. The ice sure was noisy on Friday. :shock:


Yes it was noisy. A couple of times Me & orvis looked at one another & thought we were goin in for sure. I sat on my bucket & almost hit the ground more than once too!!!! :lol:


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

NoShot I am glad we could provide some entertainment since the fish weren't cooperating so much. I wasn't too worried about the ice I have been on noisier, although when we went back to the truck we did find some soft spots.


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, me, my Bro in-law and a buddy and 5 kids were the ones who treked out to the boat ramp across the lake. That was probably the easiest walk across the lake I have had in all the years I've fished it. Very little snow and slush. We moved around a bit out there and were marking fish quite regularly, they just weren't too hungry in the early hours. But it finally picked up a bit at about 1:00. We ended up catching about 14 or so and I didn't catch my first one until 1:00 and had seven by 3:00. I wish I woulda known you guys were there so I coulda stopped and met you. By the time we left there was only one truck left in the parking lot and they were leaving right behind us. You probably already figured this out, but to get down the dam it is easiest/safest to let the sled go in front of you and hold the rope to keep it from going down too quickly. It is the getting the sled and gear back up the dam that I hate!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is why I put a uwn and bft stickers on the back of my sled. You never know if the guy fishing next to you is a fellow forum member.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

How is the access getting into current creek?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Roads were plowed all the way up to the dam. The only fun part is getting your sled down the face of the dam and then back up the face of the dam.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> How is the access getting into current creek?


Piece of cake! Some snow on the road, but not too slick.


----------

